

AusPost opens US-based mail forwarding service - tonteldoos
http://shopmate.auspost.com.au/

======
tonteldoos
Yep, and there's still the issue of some vendors not accepting purchases based
on credit card address too. Partial solution, but ultimately geo-blocking
should be canned.

------
mflindell
This sounded like a good idea until I signed up and saw the service costs $30
to ship a book! Not quite sure its worth it yet.

